# Drucken mit unsichtbarer Tinte?



## crazyhero (4. September 2002)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Frage nicht in der völlig falschen Abteilung bin ;-)

Also:

Ich habe einen HP 640c Drucker und diesen zusammen mit meinem Scanner über den Parralelport angeschlossen. Das hatt auch bis jetzt 'wunderbar' funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich mir aber neue Tinte (keine Original, sondern von "geha") gekauft und seit dem spukt mir der Drucker leere Blätter aus! ABER: der Drucker Druckt trotzdem! Er macht die Bewegungen wie immer nur es kommt keine Farbe.

Um mich jetzt nicht selber dumm hinzustellen: Die Druckerpatrone hab ich natürlich schon untersucht und es klebt nichts vor der Düse!

Ist jetzt doch die Patrone im A--- oder kann der Fehler auch woanders liegen?


Bitte helft mir, es ist mehr oder weniger wichtig!


MfG, crazyhero


----------



## sam (4. September 2002)

das klingt mir stark nach einer verstopften düse...
wenn nicht:
hast du auch diesen aufkleber auf der tintenpatrone entfernt, damit die tintenpatrone luft saugen kann?


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. September 2002)

Wenn er das nicht getan haben sollte und damit fleißig am Drucken ist (bzw. es probiert) dann adieu Druckkopf...

Ich finde es ja verdächtig, daß mit der neuen Patrone keine der Farben mehr funktioniert. Vielleicht solltest du lieber wieder auf original-Produkte umsteigen? Patronen von Drittanbietern sind gerne mal problematisch.

/Kapro


----------

